# Peep size?



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Peep size one of those items that is a personal decision. Just remember that the smaller you go the less amount of light that will be let in. Sometimes the lighting on indoor situations can be a bit tricky.


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*peep size*

i use a smaller one indoors on spots.helps tighen up on x ring


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I tried a micro but that was too small. I couldn't see much of anything. I have drilled it out twice, a few thousandths each time, and I like the size. It is real close to a 3/64 and I can get my stick on reticle that is on my lens to center up in the peep but it's not letting in enough light in. Should I keep drilling until I get the size that lets in enough light?

Thanks again for the input.


----------

